# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Rex, ex chien de labo, voudrait une famille (Serbie)

## rea

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rex
*Type:* Billy
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *Rex*
*Sexe:* mâle
*Age:* 08.2004 
*Race:* X
*Poid approx.:* environ 15kg
*Stérilisée:* oui

*Histoire:*
Rex a servit de chien de labo, et il a ensuite été accueilli au refuge.

*Caractère:*
Très, très gentil et câlin, il ADORE les gens. Il est très vif, très joueur, très énergique! C'est un amour, un peu brusque parfois.

*Chiens* - ok
*Chats* - pas testé, mais faisable
*Autres animaux* - pas testé
*Enfants* - pas testé

*Rex est sous l'association Mukitza
ADOPTION seulement*

Pour que Rex arrive en France, il faudra qu'il s'écoule pas mal de temps à cause des papiers nécessaires et le temps d'organiser son transport, son adoptant devra donc être patient   ::  

*Frais d'adoption:* 200, qui serviront à rembourser une partie des frais de transports

*Contact:* rea_612@hotmail.com

Diffusion ok text d'origine

*Note perso:* Rex est absolument adorable, il aime tellement les humains qu'il fait des acrobaties de fous juste pour avpor quelques caresses! Il mérite de se poser enfin..

----------


## lili-vanille

Mis sur Sos Refuges

http://sosrefuges.dynamicforum.net/autr ... t32324.htm

----------


## rea

avec Ribitza et Barney  :amour: 


avec Becky  :amour:

----------


## rea

non.


Rex le beau


Avec son pote Becky...


Des vrais princes, ils ne se salissent pas!

----------


## rea

Rex va très très bien, il est super beau en se moment, avec son beau poil  :amour: 
Il était content de recevoir des jouets hier.

----------


## rea



----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/7227-Rex-ex-chien-de-labo-voudrait-une-famille-(Serbie)][img]http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/14/04/41/66/rex_co10.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
				Ceci est un message automatique
				===================

				Bonjour,

				Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
				Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
				Nous vous invitons à faire un rapport de modération si elle n'est plus d'actualité, ou à simplement répondre à ce message le cas échéant.
				Cordialement,
				L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## rea



----------


## lili-vanille

Il a bientôt 8 ans, je crois, mon gentil filleul... Qui lui fera connaître l'amour d'un foyer ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## lili-vanille

il vieillit au refuge......

----------


## lili-vanille

Rex a 8 ans à présent... : (

----------


## rea

Rex est toujours aussi gentil, toujours aussi énergique, mais le poil blanc commence à apparaître...
Il est temps qu'il trouve sa famille notre beau loup!

----------


## lili-vanille

J'ai vu que quelqu'un était intéressé sur le forum de Mukitza !?

----------


## lili-vanille

Ah non, Rex ! prends le temps de profiter de la vie, reste au chaud... profite ! 

Ta marraine qui t'aime fort !  ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh le pauvre petit bouchon, caresses petit père et surtout une bonne convalescence, tu vas voir ça va aller mieux avec de bons soins et de l'amour  ::

----------


## Pialof

Remets toi vite gentil REX pour profiter encore longtemps de la vie  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Bon rétablissement mon pépère !  ::

----------


## KATH38

Oh non !Alors que tu commençais à être si heureux :REX on ne sait pas ce que tu as pu subir dans ces labos de merde j'espère que tu te remettras au plus vite ! Gros Gros bisous,gentil REX ,de tout mon coeur avec toi dans ton combat  ::  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Petit Rex, maintenant tu as une maman et un papa qui t'aiment et qui  te protègent. Nous pensons tous à toi ici et nous allons prier tous les Dieux pour que tu te rétablisses très très vite. ::

----------


## KATH38

Bonjour 
avez vous des nouvelles de REX ?  ::  :: je voudrais tant qu'il retrouve le cocon de votre maison  ::

----------


## HYOKO

> Bonjour 
> avez vous des nouvelles de REX ? je voudrais tant qu'il retrouve le cocon de votre maison


KATH38, Rex est retourné chez sa maman et son papa après 24 h d'observation chez le vétérinaire. La photo a été prise  chez lui, sur SON canapé, quand il est revenu. :: N'est-ce pas Totor ?

----------


## totor90

> KATH38, Rex est retourné chez sa maman et son papa après 24 h d'observation chez le vétérinaire. La photo a été prise  chez lui, sur SON canapé, quand il est revenu.N'est-ce pas Totor ?


c'est tout à fait ça  :: 

Rex va mieux, il a fêté nouvel an avec nous!


Nous nous joignons à Rex pour souhaiter une bonne année, bonne santé et plein de bonnes choses  :Smile:

----------


## lili-vanille

Bonne année, de la part des copains qui arrivent ! ! !

----------


## HYOKO

:: Bonne année à toi mon beau Rex, à ta maman, à ton papa et à tous tes frères et surs qui ont eu, eux aussi, la chance d'être adoptés par tes merveilleux parents. Je vous souhaite à tous une bonne santé et le Bonheur, le Bonheur, le Bonheur.

----------


## capucine2345

Que 2014 vous apporte beaucoup de bonheur et la santé pour cette jolie famille de 2 et 4 pattes

----------


## KATH38

Ouf!j'ai eu si peur !qu'est il arrivé à REX ?est ce les sequelles des experimentations ?Je te souhaite une merveilleuse année,mon gentil REX ainsi qu'à papa et maman TOTOR et tes copains de tous poils .Bisous  ::  :: 
Et pour tous les petits de Roumanie qui doivent arriver en France le plus grand bonheur !

----------


## rea

Oh pauvre loulou  :Frown: 
Quelle frayeur!!
Est-ce qu'il a un régime spécial maintenant?

----------


## totor90

Non, il a eu un traitement et il va bien maintenant. Il nous avait fait vraiment peur aussi. Il court de nouveau partout comme un fou fou et drague sans arrêt la vieille mémé Zazie. Il est doté d'une joie de vivre étonnante malgré son passé. 
Réa, tu l'avais décrit comme un chien merveilleux et je le confirme. C'est un super chien. 
Je vais refaire des photos de lui pour en poster. :-)

----------


## totor90

Désolée d'avoir lâché le topic, entre ma grippe que je traine depuis un mois et une conséquence de mon opération, je suis un peu dans le cirage  :: 

Et malheureusement Bella est en fin de vie, depuis la mort de notre vieux dogo, son chéri, Bella a pris un sérieux coup de vieux et son corps lâche.
Rex aussi a des problèmes, toujours une fragilité intestinale majeure qui lui provoque des inflammations épouvantables et nous avons en stock les médicaments qu'il faut pour agir rapidement. Et tout cela malgré une alimentation  hypoallergenique. Sinon il est toujours aussi heureux de vivre et s'amuse comme un chiot par moment. Une crème de chien adorable. Il est toujours amoureux du canapé!

----------


## momo

Merci pour les nouvelles qui sont pas top mais lorsque nos loulous vieillissent leur santé devient plus fragile et ils nous donnent des tourments...
Courage et de gros calinous à REX et ses copains  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

Un vrai petit chien courage tiens bon bonhomme

----------


## lili-vanille

Marraine espère que tu vas profiter encore très longtemps, mon Rex......  ::

----------


## HYOKO

> Marraine espère que tu vas profiter encore très longtemps, mon Rex......



Moi aussi j'espère que Rex deviendra un très très vieux papy chouchouté par ses parents et sa Marraine ::

----------


## totor90

Rex ne va pas trop mal, mais il nécessite une surveillance pour pouvoir prévenir les crises. Je reconnais les comportements qui en annoncent une et je peux lui donner tout de suite ce qu'il faut.
Il a aussi des problèmes d'estomac que nous soignons.
Lui en tout cas, il est toujours aussi joyeux et heureux de vivre   :Smile:  et adore ronfler sur le canapé.

----------


## lili-vanille

::

----------


## totor90



----------


## Pitchoun'

Qu'il est beau à voir, confortablement installé comme il se doit... ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*cantine et dodo 4 **** et de l'amour que demander de plus*  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Il profite !  ::  gros câlin, mon Rex...

----------


## totor90

Rex le bienheureux





Malheureusement, les crises continues, il a des médicaments tous les jours. Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de faire le fou et de profiter de la vie.

----------


## momo

Tu as bien raison petit REX,profites de ce bonheur bien merite...

----------


## josiane

:: totor90   ::   ::

----------


## totor90

Rex, c'est que du bonheur 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ivy1v_rex_animals

----------


## lili-vanille

merci ...  ::

----------


## KATH38

il faudrait inventer une machine à câlins multi-bras rien que pour REX car c'est un travail à plein temps !!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## totor90

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1j...rraine_animals

----------


## momo

Que du bonheur ces photos...MERCI.

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

J'ADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE   !!!!!!

----------


## Lilouminou5

comment va notre gentil Rex  ?

----------


## MOUNINOX

Il ne peut aller que super moelleusement bien, tit REXX chez TOTOR & C°  !!!!!

----------


## totor90

Rex le bienheureux, toujours aussi heureux de vivre   :Big Grin:  
Il va bien, aboie de joie tout le temps, aime bien (trop) manger, Rex c'est un amour de chien!

----------


## lili-vanille

:: ... et Mr Totor un amour de maître ! ! !  ::

----------


## momo

Tu as raison petit bonhomme...profites de ton bonheur

----------


## totor90



----------


## lili-vanille

Quelle attention soutenue ! ! !

----------


## Céleste Paris

A mon avis, la friandise n'est pas loin....

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: J'adooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore cette photo ::

----------


## Lilouminou5

comment va REX?

----------


## totor90

Mon ordi ayant laché, je ne pouvais plus donner des nouvelles, puis j'ai zappé le topic ici, oups...


Papy Rex se fait vieux, il aime dormir, dormir, dormir, jouer deux minutes, aller aboyer dehors, dormir, dormir, mâchouiller des os, dormir.
Il a encore des crises de maux de ventre quelquefois.


Mais il reste, malgré son âge, un valeureux gardien de canapé!

----------


## momo

pour tout ce que vous lui offrez.

----------


## Lilouminou5

les photos du bonheur MERCI MERCI ,MERCI

----------


## josiane



----------


## HYOKO

Merci pour ces belles photos, bonne année à toute la famille et gros gros câlinoux à papy Rex.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Gros bisous à papy Rex, euhh , il te reste de la place pour t'assoir sur le canapé ?

----------


## totor90

Euh, on a remis un troisième canapé samedi  


En passant, personne dans le 59 ou 62 pourrait co voiturer un chiot dogue allemand de 5 mois sur Paris gare de l'est? c'es une urgence, une association m'a contacté pour la placer, la dogue a tué un des chats de la famille et elle ne peut plus la garder. Les frais de co voiturage sont remboursés.

----------


## MOUNINOX

::  
_Plein de bisous à tit  REX qui REXcupère +++  et tous les occupants du canapé du bonheur !!!
Bonne année à vous aussi, les deux-pattes, et bonne chance à ce tit bb dogue allemand qui je l'espère va trouver une famille très attentive et affectueuse, SANS chats..........._  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## totor90

La dogue n'est jamais venue, la dame ayant changé d'avis.

Mais Rex a un nouveau vieux copain!

----------


## josiane



----------


## lili-vanille



----------


## totor90

Rex et son copain, ils sont vieux, ils ne sont pas LOF, ils dorment beaucoup, ils sont adorables, ils jouent comme des chiots, ils sont tellement heureux de vivre, les vieux apportent du bonheur  ::

----------


## lili-vanille



----------


## josiane



----------


## momo



----------


## HYOKO

Merci Totor de donner tant de bonheur à Rex et ses copains. C'est grâce à toi qu'ils sont si heureux de vivre

----------


## josiane



----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## totor90

Quand je fais la cuisine, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je me sens observer...

----------


## Céleste Paris

Oui ,mais quel public attentif  :Smile:

----------


## HYOKO

Je n'ai jamais vu des photos aussi craquantes !!!


J'ADOOOOOOOOOOOOORE

----------


## momo



----------


## MOUNINOX

_Petit REX et les cop's ont raison !!  On a même envie d'y être aussi car...  si c'est comme les soldes... il y a SUREMENT une bonne raison d'attendre là, agglutinés_ !!!!!!!   miammmmmm ........

 ::   ::

----------


## momo

Des petites nouvelles de REX svp?
Merci.

----------


## lili-vanille

UP ! ? Comment va-t-il ?  :Smile:

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## KATH38

REX est il toujours parmi vous en forme ?

----------


## KATH38

comment va REX ???

----------


## totor90

Rex va bien, mis à part ses problèmes intestinaux qui le font encore parfois souffrir. Nous lui donnons des haricots et des céréales fibreuses. Il vieillit mais reste toujours un chiot dans sa tete.

----------


## momo

Merci beaucoup pour ces nouvelles.

----------


## lili-vanille

Merci ! une 'tite caresse de ma part pour lui !

----------


## MOUNINOX

_oui, formidable de lire de si bonnes nouvelles de petit REX qu'on n'oublie pas... et du coup, d'en avoir aussi de TOTOR-2 pattes et de LILI VANILLE !!!!!! Caressous à REX et bisous aux 2-pattes !!!!!_

 ::   ::

----------


## totor90

Sans problème, faudra que je fasse des photos pour sa marraine, qui sans elle, je ne l'aurai pas repéré! mais je suis hyper tete en l'air ces derniers temps

----------


## totor90

http://i97.servimg.com/u/f97/14/83/87/44/20160910.jpg

http://i97.servimg.com/u/f97/14/83/87/44/20160911.jpg

----------


## KATH38

JE SUIS HEUREUSE DE SAVOIR REX ENCORE EN VIE ET PEPERE 
un grand merci pour les photos

----------


## lili-vanille

Merci !

----------


## totor90

On en prend soin du pépère, mais on voit qu'il vieillit, il devient blanc. Mais il a encore et toujours deux mois dans sa tête, il a une joie de vivre extraordinaire. 
Pour celles qui se souviennent, ma mémé zazie m'a quitté il y a peu. Elle est restée 4 années avec moi et elle me manque beaucoup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci !


C'est normal, des années à le marrainer et l'attachement que l'on ressent ne s'efface pas comme ça. Et surtout, pour un chien invisible.

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui, je suis tellement heureuse qu'il ait cette vieillesse dans le confort et la douceur...

----------


## lili-vanille

3 ans déjà !

----------


## HYOKO

Totor, comment va ta magnifique petite famille ????????????

----------


## totor90

> Totor, comment va ta magnifique petite famille ????????????


Ma petite Mémé, la noire toute derrière est partie rejoindre les étoiles, elle me manque beaucoup. J'ai entre temps récupéré des vieux qui partaient à l'euthanasie, certains sont aussi partis la rejoindre, mais quand ils ont déjà 14/15 ans... J'ai un faible pour les vieux chiens.
Je n'arrive plus à poster des photos, je n'y comprend rien (comment le faire)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 3 ans déjà !


Le temps passe, mais Rex a toujours 6 mois dans sa tête  
Il n'entend plus très bien et ronfle beaucoup devant la cheminée. Il est toujours aussi heureux de vivre.
Un chien vraiment adorable

----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## HYOKO

Merci Totor de donner tout ce bonheur aux petits loulous.  Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toute ta famille.

----------


## totor90

> Merci Totor de donner tout ce bonheur aux petits loulous.  Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toute ta famille.


merci, avec du retard, bonne année!

Rex a de plus en plus de soucis de santé, et le vétérinaire ne peut que lui faire des injections pour calmer la douleur. Son intestin est complètement saccagé, merci les labos de merde d'utiliser des innocents quand les prisons sont remplies d'ordures et d'assassins.
Et ce qui nous fait peur, c'est que c'est de plus en plus fréquent, et je me dis qu'il y aura un jour ou...
En attendant il dort beaucoup beaucoup, il est malgré tout resté un chiot dans sa tête et il est vraiment attachant.
Voilà son quotidien, la vie est dur

----------


## momo

Putain de labo.....

 tous ces animaux enfermés dans ces endroits de l horreur et qui subissent les pires atrocitées.

 pour ce bonheur que vous lui offrez Totor...

----------


## totor90

Faudrait que tout le monde arrête d'acheter des produits testés

----------


## totor90

Pour les personnes qui ont suivi l'histoire de Rex, il est en fin de vie ainsi que son copain Rody et ne leur reste que peu de temps parmi nous

----------


## France34

Douce fin de vie à REX et à son copain RODY .  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*je vous souhaite bon courage pour Rex et Rody*  :: 
*la fin de vie de nos petits est tellement difficile à supporter
profitez bien du temps qu'il leur reste à tous deux*  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Malgré la confirmation de sa santé en déclin, contente de savoir tit REX tj en situation de profiter un max de toute la quiétude affectueuse que tu lui as donnée, TOTOR, ainsi qu'à ses cop's et tit RODY...  

Ils s'accrochent ces tits poilus, trop bien dans leurs cocons....  loin de leurs souffrances passées ("merci les labos de merde d'utiliser des innocents quand les prisons sont remplies d'ordures et d'assassins"...  OK ++++)
Savourez bien tous ensemble ces instants volés à la dure vie....  :cœur:  :cœur:  :cœur:

TOTOR, ne viendrais tu pas donner qq news et photos de tit REX sur MUKITZA ?? _   ::   ::

----------


## momo

Merci à vous d avoir permis à REX de connaitre ces années de bonheur à vos cotés....
 à vous dans ces terribles moments.
De gros bisous à REX et RODY.....

----------


## jujulilas

Je viens de découvrir ce post, parmi la foule des autres sujets.
Merci à toute cette belle chaine de solidarité qui aura sorti Rex de sa vie de misère, et merci à toi de lui avoir permis de suivre cette voie pleine de joie, chaleur humaine, câlins, amour et réconfort. Je sais que ces moments là sont horribles, atroces. On voit toute notre vie passée avec eux défiler dans notre tête. On sait qu'on ne peut plus reculer, qu'il n'y a pas de solution, on ne s'y fait pas, et pourtant, le doute n'est plus permis 

Je souhaite beaucoup de courage à Rex et à vous, qui vous battez mutuellement jusqu'au bout. Une très belle preuve d'amour qui ne doit pas s'éteindre.

----------


## POLKA67

Merci d'être près de lui  pour l'aider à passer ce dernier cap, merci de tous les moments de bonheur que vous lui avez permis de connaître... Bon courage TOTOR, câlins aux 2 loulous...

----------


## totor90

Merci pour vos messages, le veto a tenté de soigner sa jaunisse, et les prises de sang sont de plus en plus mauvaises, il est à la maison de nouveau, ou il partira entouré quand cela n'ira plus du tout. Il ne mange plus que des friandises, il dort beaucoup, cherche notre compagnie. Il ne se plaint pas, mais dès les premiers signes de souffrance, nous l'accompagnerons dans son dernier voyage.

----------


## lili-vanille

pas de mots... Si ! MERCI ! ! !

----------


## Lilouminou5

oui grand merci ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

pour toutes ces années de bonheur qu il a connu grace à vous...
Profitez bien l un de l autre....

----------


## totor90

Lundi le vétérinaire viendra à la maison et les deux amis vont s'envoler ensemble dans un monde meilleur. Il ne mange plus, et refuse aujourd'hui toutes caresses, et là, je ne vois plus mon Rex remplit de joie de vivre, et Rody ne se lève plus sans se trainer même avec de l'aide, aimer c'est aussi laisser partir, mais p*tain que c'est dur

----------


## POLKA67

De tout cœur avec toi, c'est le dernier geste d'amour que tu peux faire, un départ tout en douceur....

----------


## totor90

Rex n'est plus, le vétérinaire ayant eu un empêchement n'a pas pu venir, mais hier après midi, il s'était mis à pleurer de douleur. Son maitre adoré s'était dépêché de rentrer et Rex était monté dans la voiture de lui même quand il avait vu une portiere ouverte. Il détestait la voiture, et il nous avait fixé, la demande était clair. Il avait choisi le moment, il était entrain de mourir, mon ami est reparti direct au cabinet vétérinaire ou une veto l'attendait malgré la fermeture. Il est parti en douceur, tranquille, pas de stress, avec son ami humain qui le tenait dans ses bras.
Réa avait écrit que Rex était un chien exceptionnel, et ces presque 4 ans avec lui nous l'a démontré. Nous n'avons rien dormi cette nuit, pas de bruits de ses pas, pas de réclamation pour venir dormir avec nous, plus rien, que ce silence et cette absence qu'il nous a laissé.
Nous avons été chanceux, nous avons eu l'immense chance d'avoir été ses humains, il nous a donné des sacrés leçon de vie, un battant, toujours heureux, et même hier il avait trouvé la force de remuer la queue.

Rody est tjs là, il dormait profondement, comme d'habitude, il ne s'est même pas rendu compte que son copain n'est plus là. Nous n'avons pas le courage pour le moment de le faire rejoindre son ami canin, il ne souffre pas, il n'est juste plus vraiment là, il s'éteint tout doucement.

Je veux imaginer Rex dans les jardins du paradis entrain de faire des trous, déterrer des fleurs, aboyer joyeusement et faire le fou comme un chiot, je veux m'imaginer qu'il reçoit des gaufres et des croissants, des jouets qu'il pourra éclater et mettre de la bourre partout, je veux m'imaginer qu'il a retrouvé des anciens, Bella, Zazi, Snoopy, il aimait tout le monde et tout le monde l'aimait.
Moka te cherche mon Rexou, et aujourd'hui ils sont tous silencieux, le vide est pour tout le monde. 

Lili-vanille, merci de me l'avoir fait connaitre, ce fut un chien extraordinaire tout comme l'avait été Moco.

Un jour, quand ma fille était petite, elle regardait un dessin animé, Brisby et le secret de nihm, je suis retombée sur une des chansons, elle colle tellement avec son départ, il n'est peut être pas un enfant, mais il n'était pas qu'un chien

----------


## momo

au revoir doux REX.....

----------


## POLKA67

Tu as été aimé REX.... ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Adieu, mon gentil filleul...  ::

----------


## Lady92

Plein de courage a vous.
Adieu Rex

----------


## totor90

Merci à vous pour vos messages, mais c'est dur

----------


## GADY

repose en paix, mon beau REX

----------

